# The Works of Isaac Ambrose



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 13, 2008)

_The Works of Isaac Ambrose_ are available online here:

The works of Isaac Ambrose. To which ... - Google Book Search (Vol. 1)
The works of Isaac Ambrose. To which ... - Google Book Search (Vol. 2)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/isaac-ambrose-23168/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f36/christian-warrior-s-duty-22776/


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 13, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> _The Works of Isaac Ambrose_ are available online here:
> 
> The works of Isaac Ambrose. To which ... - Google Book Search (Vol. 1)
> The works of Isaac Ambrose. To which ... - Google Book Search (Vol. 2)
> ...



Thanks for those Andrew! Ambrose's Looking Unto Jesus (Sprinkle) is a fantastic devotional look at the glories and worthiness of Christ. I'm looking forward to all this stuff.


----------



## MW (Apr 13, 2008)

The work on regeneration is a gem. It balances well what Rutherford would call the breathings of the Lord with personal duty.


----------

